# free helmets



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2011)

Et in arcadia ego - is there no escape from the dreaded helmet threads, not even in the classifieds!!!!!!

two helmets, virtually unused, red, ladies - size not big. I am reliably told that they will mess up your hair, but if you're prepared to take the risk, I'm prepared to bundle them up and send them to you (I'm not quite sure how you package a helmet, but I'll work it out). Upon receipt you make what you think is an appropriate donation to CC - Admin can tell you how to do this.


----------



## Ian 74 (4 Sep 2011)

I'll take one off your hands, the good lady needs a new lid.


----------



## Red Light (4 Sep 2011)

What happened to having a properly fitting helmet?


----------



## Andy_R (4 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Et in arcadia ego - is there no escape from the dreaded helmet threads, not even in the classifieds!!!!!!
> 
> two helmets, virtually unused, red, ladies - size not big. I am reliably told that they will mess up your hair, but if you're prepared to take the risk, I'm prepared to bundle them up and send them to you (I'm not quite sure how you package a helmet, but I'll work it out). Upon receipt you make what you think is an appropriate donation to CC - Admin can tell you how to do this.



Make sure it's got suitable protection......hang on a darn tooting moment, isn't that what a helmet's supposed to be for (allegedly)?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> What happened to having a properly fitting helmet?


if it doesn't fit they can always pass it on........

Ian - could you e-mail me on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk with your address please


----------



## JonnyBlade (4 Sep 2011)

Pity it's not a fella's helmet! Crashed on Thursday to wreck my 4th helmet this year! Getting a bit expensive but cheaper than a new head


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> Pity it's not a fella's helmet! Crashed on Thursday to wreck my 4th helmet this year! Getting a bit expensive but cheaper than a new head


to be honest I'm not sure why they are 'women's helmets' - I've just tried one of them on and it sort of fits. Do you want to give it a go?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1530752"]
If they are still around, one for MiniMaggots 11 year old head would be good. Or have they both gone?
[/quote]the smaller one has gone, I'm afraid


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> if it doesn't fit they can always pass it on........
> 
> Ian - could you e-mail me on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk with your address please


posted 2nd class


----------



## Ian 74 (9 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> posted 2nd class



Again thank you Sir.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Sep 2011)

I've found another one. Worn once - by me - Specialized silver colour. Lots of vents if that's your thing. It's a bit tight on me, so size medium?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1530757"]
Could I bag this one Dell?
[/quote]yhpm - posted 2nd class


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)

all gone!


----------

